# For those who question whether P's can live with other things



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I bought a Cray fish today for the first time it was about 4.5 inches and only $3.00

Anyway, as soon as it dropped in the water my spilo smashed him...didnt bite him though....
I turned the lights down and left him for a good 20 minutes and came back to the pics below.
I was pretty dissapointed he left so much behind.

I think I may buy them occasionally so he can "hunt" and sharpen his teeth on the exo skeleton.

Here is the aftermath...

The best is the face is GONE! haha























I have to resize a few other pics.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Lol well atleast he got enough of the shell for color enhancement lol.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol.. Am in the same situation. Yesterday, I decided to get a 4inch cray fish to add with my P's. I was a little optimistic that it would survive cuz I have 2 med plecos staying with them for almost 10 months now.. Next day I look at the tank to see if the cray fish survived and the only thing remains was a claw.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Gold spilos are just bad ass fish and kill for the hell of it.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

your the proof of the pudding about people trying to keep other things with P's


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

GUys,
I just want to let you know it was a "Snack" for him.
I knew it wouldn't last...I just figured I would do this for when the new guys ask...Refer to this thread.

Can I put a 3" cray fish with my 6 5 inch Red?
No.

The funny thing was when I first dropped it in it went up to the P as if it were going to attack him. Then It started walking backwards with its claws held high. My P sat there like WTF is this???

I went upstairs came down and...we have whats pictured above.

I didnt expect him to eat the shell. He never eats the shell on a shrimp. 
Thats good though. Maybe I'll buy 1 of these a week to give him a few seconds of exercise.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Let me ask you something....
If it was a snack, who in the WORLD would you put a crayfish in the tank?

I mean, there is a danger the cray could seriously have hurt you P....
I myself would not ever pick a cray as a snack. If it can hurt my P then it does not go anywere near the tank...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

sadboy said:


> Let me ask you something....
> If it was a snack, who in the WORLD would you put a crayfish in the tank?
> 
> I mean, there is a danger the cray could seriously have hurt you P....
> I myself would not ever pick a cray as a snack. If it can hurt my P then it does not go anywere near the tank...


This particular spilo is a psycopathic maniac. Like Robert DeNiro in Cape Fear.
I'm not sure the fish would even notice or care if he did get hurt.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Let him be a piranha.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Let me ask you something....
> If it was a snack, who in the WORLD would you put a crayfish in the tank?
> 
> I mean, there is a danger the cray could seriously have hurt you P....
> I myself would not ever pick a cray as a snack. If it can hurt my P then it does not go anywere near the tank...


meh, fish get hurt all the time. it wont be life threatening most it can do is tear some skin which will easily heal...and like bullsnake said that piranha is a crazy mofo and i doubt he would give two shits if he was bitten.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome! The head is gone LOLOLOL!! Been there, done that...LOLOLOLOL!! That little 4.5" crayfish cannot hurt a 8-9" Spilo. I threw a 6 incher with my Mac and he backed up in the corner with his claws up like he was gonna do something LOL. He didin't make it 10 minutes.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I wasnt too worried.
This damn spilo attacks EVERYTHING that ever goes in the tank.
Including my hand and the short Bamboo tongs I use to feed him.

He is crazy...BS should know it was his!

Thanks BS! He is doing Great and eating well...Shrimp, pellets, ocasional worms and crickets.
No white fish though....I'll have to get him some as my 8 lb bag of shrimp is nearly gone.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If anyone thinks that their fish would get hurt you could always break the claws off. Pretty sweet carnage though!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nah, why torture the poor thing...the Spilo did enough.

I really want sure if he would pick it apart or what.

Its crazy he bit its face off!

I was thinking and I'm hoping this isnt like throwing in mice or "Ducks" etc.

I would probably do it again. Only $3.99 per crayfish.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I use to have a 5" crayfish in with my pygo shoal. He lasted about 6 months. I built a cave for it in the corner, which the P's were too big to get into. It would only come out when it was dark and the P's were dormant. During feedings I would make sure a piece of food got near the cave so he could grab it, well one night he decided to come out of his cave to get the food. He got hit pretty quick.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm...when the lights went out the cray fish was a goner.

Lights on he is safe....my guy likes to eat in the dark and is difficult...I can feed him shrimp nearly out of my hand with the lights on but once I put the very occasional live food he wont eat until I disappear from in from of the tank...Dont know why?
Might go get another one today.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

My dads had a 5-6" cray fish in with his reds for about 6 months now and its fine...they dont even look at it...its surprising really...i thought he would have been a gonner a long time ago...especially as the tanks getting a lil cramped because they are out growning it...hes also got 2 crabs the size of my hand in there...its like a damn community tank lol


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Toss up a few pics of your spilo

Ive got a MAC myself not sure how something would work out in my tank... He hasnt had anything live in Id say about 2 years?

IDK when I became a member here I stoped all feeder fish with in a week and did ghost shrimp for a month or so after that nothing live


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

This is an OLD thread that I'm going to post.
The 1st pics were when BS had it...scroll to the middle and that is the most recend I have taken...I think...
I'll post more when I get the chance.
Click Below
Spilo----Gen. Tso


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My other guy a few week or so before he died.

Spilo


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Good looking fish man


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

